# Cosas de la electricidad o del mas allá ?



## energumeno (Jun 10, 2017)

buenas tengo otra duda mas importante, pero primero buscare por el foro haber si esta  resuelta.
la otra es de hace tiempo y tengo curiosidad:
hace 1 año estaba viendo 4 milenio  tranquilamente, cuando de pronto me estallo una bombilla de filamento( las de toda la vida),estando apagada desde hacia rato.
me quede  helado y pense: ahora se abriran las puertas , saldran libros volando,en el espejo saldra escrito redrum. etc....
afortunadamente  no paso nada mas. ufff
sabeis a que se puede deber?
llevo 12 años en la casa y nunca me han pasado cosas raras, alguna vez si que ha explotado alguna bombilla, pero estando encendida.
gracias


----------



## naxito (Jun 10, 2017)

Hace cuanto que estaba apagada la ampolleta?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2017)

No se me ocurre ninguna respuesta fisica ni metafisica para explicar la explosion de un foco apagado, y las que vienen a la mente son tan improbables que mi cerebro las descarta antes de considerarlas.
Yo que vos me quedaria a la espera de nuevas ocurrencias y si suceden BOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

Yo vi un foco-lámpara de las antiguas a filamento montada en un portalámparas elemental (de obra) y llena hasta la mitad de agua :loco: , parece ser que hubo justo una PEQUEÑA gotera  que rompió el tubito por el cual le hacen vacío , al estar caliente la lámpara , y al perder el vacío absorbió el agua   

La causa es solo una deducción de lo probable  , ya que gotera hubo , y la lámpara la vi yo , no me lo contaron .


----------



## dladystarlight (Jun 11, 2017)

A mi si me ha explotado alguna bombilla estando apagada... Y sigo esperando a los fantasmas 😂.
Me imagino que el vidrio de la bombilla puede tener microfisuras o microporos y que con los cambios de temperatura y demás puede reventar... Me imagino....


----------



## Scooter (Jun 12, 2017)

Se llama sugestión.

La lámpara se rompió porque le tocaba.

A mi una vez, se me cayó una peseta de canto. Es en serio.
Podría estar toda la vida echando monedas que no volverá a pasar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2017)

Cuando fumaba, varias veces tire un pucho y cayo parado en el filtro. Y...????
Si tiro muchos puchos puede pasar, tantas mas veces cuanto mayor sea la cantidad de cigarrillos.
Ahora, una lampara apagada y sin energia que explote sin razon aparente..nunca lo vi...

De ahi a que sea brujeria....hay un largo camino...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2017)

Al final el pucho puede tirarte acostado a vos , "pieses" hacia adelante  .

También soy exfumador , dejé hace mucho.

Es terrible la cantidad de gente que veo ultimamente con las mochilas de oxigeno, con epoc por el faso .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 13, 2017)

Yo deje hace mas de 15 años...


----------



## dearlana (Jun 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo vi un foco-lámpara de las antiguas a filamento montada en un portalámparas elemental (de obra) y llena hasta la mitad de agua :loco: , parece ser que hubo justo una PEQUEÑA gotera  que rompió el tubito por el cual le hacen vacío , al estar caliente la lámpara , y al perder el vacío absorbió el agua
> 
> La causa es solo una deducción de lo probable  , ya que gotera hubo , y la lámpara la vi yo , no me lo contaron .


-----------------------------------------------------

En el patio de casa pasó algo parecido hace solo un par de meses: 

La bombilla de 100 W había ido "cocinando" el portalámparas con el paso del tiempo. Este se partió y quedó la bombilla colgando. Estando encendida por la noche le cayó una de las primeras gotas de una llovizna. En el punto que tocó la bombilla caliente hizo un agujero en el vidrio. 

Intenté desenroscarla para quedármela como recuerdo curioso pero se me terminó de romper el cristal y tuve que sacar el casquillo con unos alicates.

------------------------------------------------------

Relacionado con lo anterior: Vi a un señor que se tomaba una cerveza al lado de una piscina:

Le explotó literalmente el vaso en las manos: 

Las corrientes de aire y los cambios de temperatura bruscos o las diferencias notables de las temperaturas entre una cara y otra, hacen que las microgrietas de los defectos de fabricación de algunos vidrios: Progresen y causen una rotura en cadena, instantánea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2017)

Anoche se encendió solo un tubo fluorescente en mi cocina . . .  y yo la vi encenderse solo 

Opció A : Fantasmas (que la apaguen luego de jugar porque me gastan luz )
Opción B :  La tecla quedó en mala posición
Opción C : Habría quedado encendida y el arrancador tardó dos horas.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 17, 2017)

Cuando uno quiere que sucedan las cosas, sucede y mas mirando esa películas...

llámalo estabilidad térmica que no es la primera vez que veo estalla vidrio templado sin que alla un cambio brusco de energía o nunca te exploto el parabrisas de auto cuando te detuviste y a la hora hizo bom 






todo fenómeno tiene explicación si lees claro esta... Lo del vídeo me paso a mi, terrible susto  lo que calentó era la luz del sol.


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2017)

Buenos dias ,,me tiene intrigado este articulo,,,yo pienso que funciona en base a leyes de la metafisica. Me convendra comprarlo pa proteger mis chips y mosfet.... Lo compro o no lo compro...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-668097155-pulsera-antiestatica-inalambrica-banda-metalica-electronica-_JM_

Pd ,,me podre fabricar algo parecido con un malla de reloj ???


Si consideran que esto no va aca ,por favor quitenlo.



Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 9, 2017)

no creo que sea eficiente, menos antiestatica.....


----------



## elgriego (Jul 9, 2017)

A vos te parece,,y yo que ya la estaba encargando.... 



Gracias por responder Colega solaris8.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2017)

Es inalámbrica porque ellos no te proveen el alambre que se lo tenés que poner vos 

¿ No será Antiestética ?


----------



## dearlana (Sep 8, 2017)

*Esto es cosa de la Electricidad en la Naturaleza pero se podría definir poco menos que del más allá:*

A veces, a la gente de un lugar concreto, les duele la cabeza sin un motivo aparente. Pero le duele a todo el mundo.

La temperatura es la adecuada, la humedad es la adecuada, no hay gente fumando alrededor, no hay ruidos excesivos, no se está pasando hambre ni sed, se encuentran a una altura adecuada sobre el nivel del mar ( No están en el Everest )...pero a la gente le duele la cabeza y no saben porqué.

En Alemania existe un viento que produce lo mismo ( el Fohen ). En algunos ambiente de trabajo ocurre lo mismo.

Se trata del predominio de cationes en el aire.

La única forma de comprobar esto es diseñando y fabricando generadores muy potentes de cationes y sin comunicarlo para evitar el efecto placebo o el efecto inducido.

Esto demuestra una vez más, que: Podemos vivir sin agua durante 10 días, sin alimentos sólidos  durante 30 días...pero sin aire: Ni 5 minutos, sin daños irreversibles. De ahí que la calidad del aire que respiramos deba ser primordial; aparte de su concentración en Oxígeno, en Nitrógeno, en Dióxido de Carbono, en vapor de agua, etc.


----------



## krlosss (Oct 3, 2017)

Si falla la red 4G:

Patentado en 1910.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 3, 2017)

Ya traia Spirit Bluetooth 

A @energumeno lo abduijeron los fantasmas  . . .


----------



## krlosss (Oct 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya traia Spirit Bluetooth
> 
> A @energumeno lo abduijeron los fantasmas  . . .



Es que ver Cuarto Milenio y sobrevivir, ya de por sí, es sobrenatural.


----------

